# Problem z serwerem dźwięku JACK

## wlodarek4

Gdy uruchamiam serwer JACK a następnie program, ZYNADDSUBFX program ten zawiesza się a w konsoli wyśweietla mi taki błąd ;

```
cannot lock down memory for RT thread (Cannot allocate memory)
```

Dodałem opcje do pliku  /etc/security/limits.conf

```
@audio           -       rtprio          100

@audio           -       nice            -10
```

Jednak to nie poprawiło sytuacji .

Co jeszcze muszę zmienić w ustawieniach by serwer JACK i program ZYNADDSUBFX uruchamiały się prawidłowo   :Question: 

Z góry dzięki za pomoc .

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam:

```
eix jack-audio

[U] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

     .........

     Installed versions:  0.118.0{tbz2}[1](13:01:12 07.08.2010)(alsa cpudetection doc examples mmx netjack sse -3dnow -altivec -celt -coreaudio -debug -freebob -ieee1394 -oss)
```

W /etc/asound.conf mam:

```
pcm.!default {

type plug

slave.pcm "jack"

}

pcm.jack {

   type jack

   playback_ports {

      0 alsa_pcm:playback_1

      1 alsa_pcm:playback_2

   }

   capture_ports {

      0 alsa_pcm:capture_1

      1 alsa_pcm:capture_2

   }

}
```

Konfig standardowy,

Uruchamiany na koncie użytkownika, poleceniem:

```
jackd -R -dalsa -dhw:2 -r96000 -p1024 -n2
```

Kernel z włączoną opcją obniżonej latencji.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

